# Clog 3 confirmed for R5?



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 6, 2020)

I just had a brief conversation with someone on youtube. They are from Korea and said that Canon Korea had officially confirmed that CLOG 3 was coming to a firmware update for the R5. This would be great news. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## vjlex (Aug 6, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I just had a brief conversation with someone on youtube. They are from Korea and said that Canon Korea had officially confirmed that CLOG 3 was coming to a firmware update for the R5. This would be great news. Can anyone confirm this?



They're more than just rumors. They are directly stated by Canon that they are considering implementing them. Because it's straight from Canon, and not the rumor mill, I think it can be inferred that it's definitely coming, barring some extenuating circumstances.

I don't know where it is on the English page, but on the Japanese page it is as follows:


*ファームアップでの対応を検討中の内容に関して*

フルHD／120Pの記録サイズ対応
すべての解像度およびフレームレートのRAWとIPBに低ビットレートモードを追加
Canon Log 3
The link to the page is here (Japanese; Canon USA seems to be down at the moment due to the ransomware attacks I imagine). It was also discussed in this thread.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 6, 2020)

vjlex said:


> They're more than just rumors. They are directly stated by Canon that they are considering implementing them. Because it's straight from Canon, and not the rumor mill, I think it can be inferred that it's definitely coming, barring some extenuating circumstances.
> 
> I don't know where it is on the English page, but on the Japanese page it is as follows:
> 
> ...



'Considering' is doing a lot of heavy lifting in that sentence  I suspect the first firmware update will be the usual "Fix menu entry description in Bokmål", the next firmware update will add support for a new RF lens that needs even stranger corrections, the 3rd update will fix "AWB-W in challenging situations" and after that they might put in one of the 3 items above, likely the 1080p/120.


----------

